# lm_sensor & pwmconfig

## Shocker580

Hello to all,

i installed gentoo for restart a old brick notebook and use it like a server.

But, i've a problem: the fan are going at max speed ever..

So i emerged lm_sensors package for try to set the and launched sensors-detect:

```
# sensors-detect revision 5861 (2010-09-21 17:21:05 +0200)

# System: Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion dv2500 Notebook PC (laptop)

# Board: Wistron 30CE

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no):

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no):

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801H ICH8

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel Core family thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s):

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK
```

sensors:

```
coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +68.0 C  (high = +100.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +68.0 C  (high = +100.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)
```

the notebook is unboxed with all needed air flow and cpu work all time at 0% so, why this temperatures ?

pwmconfig:

```
# pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

Sufring on the web i understand the problem can be one missing module for have pwm working, but, how can i know which is the correct module ?

Notebook is a Hewlett-Packard HP Pavilion series dv2500.

Thanks for all

----------

## Shocker580

No one can help me ?  :Sad: 

----------

## pankung

I know this post is very old, but anyways try lsmod on distros with (almost) complete modules (e.g. Ubuntu)

Then: copy /lib/firmware/blahblahblah AND/OR /lib/modules/{kernel ver}/*something i cant remember* to your beloved Gentoo partition.

I've got this EXACT situation too (/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed) on an HP workstation. Tried modprobing i2c-core and NOT FOUND... but I can modprobe coretemp after building kernel modules (3.10.7-gentoo-r1)

lm-sensors only show a few line of temps and the fan is AMAZINGLY noisy while emerging. I mean VERY.

Hope this helps. Cheers  :Wink: 

What I've Did So Far:

```

pankung panpjp # sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 6085 (2012-10-30 18:18:45 +0100)

# System: Hewlett-Packard HP dx2310 MT(VP534PA)

# Board: Hewlett-Packard 0B10H

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): y

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

                                                                                                                                     

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to                                                                   

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.                                                                              

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): y                                                                               

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f                                                                                                   

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No                                                                       

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No                                                                       

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No                                                                       

Trying family `ITE'...                                      Yes                                                                      

Found `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!                                                                 

    (address 0x290, driver `it87')                                                                                                   

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f                                                                                                   

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No                                                                       

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No                                                                       

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No                                                                       

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No                                                                       

                                                                                                                                     

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces                                                             

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.                                                             

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it                                                                 

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such                                                                    

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI                                                                      

interfaces? (YES/no): y                                                                                                              

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7                                                                     

# or later for better results.                                                                                                       

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No                                                                       

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No                                                                       

                                                                                                                                     

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.                                                             

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (yes/NO): y

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): y

Using driver `i2c-i801' for device 0000:00:1f.3: Intel 82801G ICH7

Module i2c-i801 loaded successfully.

modprobe: FATAL: Module i2c-dev not found.

Failed to load module i2c-dev.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at 0500 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Can't open /dev/i2c-0

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Can't open /dev/i2c-1

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Can't open /dev/i2c-2

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 4 at 1:00.0 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Can't open /dev/i2c-3

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 5 at 1:00.0 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): y

Can't open /dev/i2c-4

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0x290

    Chip `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `coretemp':

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s): y

Done.

You should now start the lm_sensors service to load the required

kernel modules.

Unloading i2c-i801... failed

```

```

pankung panpjp # sensors

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +40.0 C  (crit = +75.0 C)

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +49.0 C  (high = +74.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

Core 1:       +46.0 C  (high = +74.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

Core 2:       +47.0 C  (high = +74.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

Core 3:       +48.0 C  (high = +74.0 C, crit = +100.0 C)

```

```

pankung panpjp # pwmconfig 

# pwmconfig revision 5857 (2010-08-22)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed

```

----------

